# S7 PID-Regler mit Pumpenfolge



## ogaw (18 September 2018)

Hallo Forum,

folgende Konstellation:

ein Siemens Reglerbaustein "Standard PID-Control (PID_CP)" gibt den Stellwert an 3 parallele Pumpen mit jeweils eigenem FU welche beispielsweise eine Druckdifferenz ausregeln.
Abhängig vom Stellwert des Reglers und der Regelabweichung schaltet die Folgesteuerung die Pumpen ab oder dazu oder aber durch Störungen bzw. Freigaben der Pumpe finden Anderungen der Gesamtpumpleistung statt.

Wie kann ich bei diesen Leistungswechseln dem Regler helfen?
Die Steuerung weiß ja, welche "Leistung" wegfällt oder dazukommt und wie sich demnach der Reglerausgang verÃ¤ndern müsste.

meine zwei Ansätze wären:
- Manipulation des I-Anteils: den I-Anteil um die prognostizierte StellwertÃ¤nderung mit I_ITLVAL und I_ITL_ON anzuapssen
- Hilfe über Störgrößeneingang: ein Störgrößensignal an DISV aufschalten, welches die Stellwertänderung enthält und als PT1-Glied mit ähnlicher Zeitkonstante wie der I-Anteil zu Null abflacht

Welche Lösungsmöglichkeiten und Umsetzungen gibt es noch?

Danke im vorraus
ogaw


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 September 2018)

Hier wurde so etwas schon mal besprochen.
Druckregelung Hochdruckreiniger-Anlage mit 5 Pumpen


----------



## Maagic7 (2 Dezember 2018)

Eigentlich muss man da gar nicht nachhelfen, nur die Regler korrekt einstellen.
Wegen Lastwechseln verwendet man ja einen Regler!



> Abhängig vom Stellwert des Reglers und der Regelabweichung schaltet die  Folgesteuerung die Pumpen ab oder dazu oder aber durch Störungen bzw.  Freigaben der Pumpe finden Anderungen der Gesamtpumpleistung statt.



Was steckt da nach dem Regler noch dahinter? Wieso Folgesteuerung in Abhängigkeit des Stellwertes und der Reglerabweichung.

Den Regler kann man auf einen neuen Startwert stellen, indem man für mindestens 2 SPS-Zyklen den Regler auf Manuell stellt und den Handwert vorgiebt,
schaltet man dann die Handunktion des Reglers ab, regelt er von diesem Startwert aus weiter!


----------



## Heinileini (3 Dezember 2018)

Du hast 1 PID-Regler und mit dem steuerst Du parallel - aber nicht immer parallel - 3 Pumpen?
Wären da nicht 3 PID-Regler sinnvoller, die je 1 Pumpe ansteuern?
Dann könntest Du den 3 Reglern "helfen", indem Du jedem einzelnen Regler den entsprechenden SollWert vorgibst.
Es gäbe dann allerdings keine FolgeSteuerung! Das, was die FolgeSteuerung bewirken soll, müsstest Du in Deiner PLC realisieren und darüber entscheiden, welchem Regler Du welchen SollWert vorgibst. Das wäre sozusagen eine "VorabSteuerung".
Warum Du den I-Anteil variieren willst, verstehe ich überhaupt nicht. Das könnte später vielleicht als "Fine Tuning" in Erwägung gezogen werden, wenn überhaupt.

Gruss, Heinileini


----------

